# My new horse AQHA Mare



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Her AQHA reg name is Mea Jet Too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Do you have any larger pictures? She appears to have posty hocks.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

I will post better pics when she gets home next weekend.... :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Eta: she is just for pleasure & trail riding


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

I love her markings, and she has a very pretty face... congrats on buying her!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

So is she double registered?? you said new AQHA mare but she is obviously an overo in markings so ??? APHA registered too


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

I dont believe she is registered in APHA....but I will recieve her paper on Sat when I pick her up....let you know for sure then 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmm just looked up her name on all breed it lists her as a paint


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

congrats on your new horse!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She's beautiful. I love her markings.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you!!! 
Paintedpastures- I didnt completely look at her papers....couldnt take my eyes off her foal pic...lol! But I will let you know when I get thrm which it is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_

ETA: pp- your right just looked at her ad she is a APHA mare....lol!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

LOVE the markings! congrats!


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Pickng her up today!!!!! So excited!!!!! Whoo hoo!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

Congrats!:wink:


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Here are some pics....not the best pics but tell me what ya think!


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL, she needs some work!
She's a 'Butterball'!!!:wink:


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Weeble wobble....lol! Yes she is too easy of a keeper! But she will be put to work now that I have her....light work at first.... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Now that you have some larger picture up, the first thing that concerns me is her hocks. I really hope that you had a PPE done before you bought her.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, I did not notice those hocks either. She is severely straight........That scares me. ALOT


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Off topic - please please be careful with that swing set in there  a good friend of mine let their horse in their backyard to mow it down and it got caught up in a swing set like that, freaked to get away, took the whole set crashing down and broke a leg in the process. The whole situation only took about 15 minutes to occur and the horse had been in and out of that yard with the swing set for years. I would hate to see anything happen


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

That last photo shows serious problems with the rear left pastern. Almost "**** footed". Was she checked by a vet before purchase? What did he say. The rear legs, from top to bottom are worrisome.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness at her back legs. :shock:

Agreed with the others, was there a PPE?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yikes. How does she flex her hind legs?


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Holy post legs!!

Poor girl!


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes she is being treated by a vet, she does flex her legs. She is a great mare for what I wanted. Relaxed riding....my kids riding....which they all did tonight. Her front hooves worry me more right now as they are awfully flat and she is extremely tender on gravel. But the farrier will be out next week so soft walking in the pasture for us .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

she looks good. Her back looks a tiny bit swayed more than my liking though. That's it for me


----------

